# Bristol - suburbs, nearby towns, nice places to visit on a reccy



## ChrisFilter (Jan 11, 2013)

Dearest Pals,

There's a chance I might choose to relocate to our Bristol HQ. It makes sense from a job perspective, but it'd be a potentially challenging move for Mrs F as she'll have a new-born baby and no friends in Bristol. We're going to weigh it up over the next few months.

Thinking of doing a reccy next weekend to see what she thinks.

Priorities are:
Nice family area 
Can get a decent 3 bedroom house - budget up to about £1,300
Good playgroups/schools
A sub 30 min commute by foot or bike from St Thomas St, BS1 (if within Bristol)
Not too painful a drive if from a nearby town

I've been recommended Henleaze, Bishopston and parts of Bedminster and all seem to have the right sort of house for the money, but those aside where should I consider and, more importantly, what cool sights should I show the Mrs to persuade her that this wouldn't be a totally stupid idea?

Ta


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 11, 2013)

Show her some countryside

Unlike London, you can get out of town and see cows and stuff pretty quickly


----------



## Thora (Jan 11, 2013)

For that kind of money you could live almost anywhere you want.  I would probably go for Bishopston, near St Andrews park.  Loads of playgroups, family activities etc.  Schools are a bit of a problem in Bristol and are particularly oversubscribed in Bishopston so choose somewhere very near a school (within 500m certainly) - Bishop Road, Sefton Park and Ashley Down schools all have good reputations.


----------



## Thora (Jan 11, 2013)

As for cool sights - the area around the harbourside is nice and there's a museum about Bristol there (MShed), Arnolfini cafe is a good stop.  Maybe a wander round Clifton village.  Ashton Court estate is good for muddy walks/seeing deer.  Stokes Croft has lots of trendy cafes - Canteen is worth it for a meal.  Gloucester Road is a traditional high street with lots of independent shops and St. Andrews park is lovely.


----------



## Geri (Jan 11, 2013)

Show her the Suspension bridge and the observatory, Clifton village, St Nicholas market /Corn Street, Gloucester Road, Harbourside.


----------



## Thora (Jan 11, 2013)

Forgot about the suspension bridge!  I'm scared of heights so try to never go near it   Clifton village + suspension bridge is good visitor trip.


----------



## Geri (Jan 11, 2013)

St Andrews/Bishopston can be a bit studenty although the further up Gloucester Road you go the more family orientated it is, some of my friends with kids live in Horfield and one of my friends is a headteacher at one of the schools there.

I spent many years living in St Andrews and Bishopston when I was younger and it was brilliant, although if I could go back there again now I am not sure that I would. 

If schools are important to you, you might want to try living somewhere out of Bristol, there are some nice villages and towns in North Somerset although the commute can be a bit nightmareish at times.


----------



## Geri (Jan 12, 2013)

I've been thinking some more about this.

For a commute to St Thomas Street within Bristol by foot or bike, I think you'd be better off in east or south Bristol. It would be an easy walk from Bedminster, Totterdown/Knowle/Brislington. My friend lives in lower Knowle on the Totterdown border and it is nice round there - they have little cafes, independent bakeries and that kind of thing. She has two kids so the schools must be OK. For cycling, east Bristol is good as there is easy access to the railway path, which will take you right into the right part of town for St Thomas Street. The railway path goes through a lot of different areas.


----------



## xenon (Jan 12, 2013)

Bedminster / Southville, Tottadown, Windmill Hill, it's geographically more or less the same area. Southville is mostly residential houses going off North Street. Generally the area IME is populated by teachery types, blowins like myself, native Bristolions, few students, young proffessionals who couldn't afford the traditionly posher areas. (Not that I think places are that cheap round here now, IDK.) 

There's loads of bards and cafes, few decent proper pubs. Some awful ones too. People are dispareging about Bedminster, the high street areas itself. But there are good local shops there, butchers, green grocers etc. The whole area is only a 15 minute walk to the harbour side and city centre, 20 - 30 to Bristol Templmeads. There's a local train station but I've never used it.

St Thomas street. That's where the Fleece and Firkin is right? I worked nnot far from there. I reckon it's a 25 minute walk from my flat in Bedminster.


----------



## Thora (Jan 12, 2013)

My sister lives in Windmill Hill and it is quite good round there for baby/family stuff - there are children's centres in Redcliffe and Bedminster, there are lots of baby and toddler groups/classes at the Windmill Hill city farm and in Southville (Southville quite yummy).  Schools are a mixed bag - Victoria Park primary not so good, Southville primary apparently very good but you have to live within a couple of hundred metres, St Mary Redcliffe the same but not sure what their faith requirements are.  Hillcrest and Knowle Park are also good and perhaps not quite so oversubscribed at Southville (eg. 500m might be close enough).  And Compass Point/South  Street in Bedminster has an amazing children's centre and nursery and apparently a (now) very good primary, but had a poor reputation a few years ago so is undersubscribed.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 12, 2013)

This all really, really helpful. Thanks everyone. Very much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 17, 2013)

I must be missing something, or perhaps I'm just used to London's massive rental market, but I'm searching in Bishopston, St Andrews, Beddington, Southville, etc for 3 bedroom properties with gardens for under £1500PCM and there's fuck all showing up. Maybe 3 or 4 places per area, all of which look a bit grotty. I'm confused!  I thought for that kinda money you'd be able to get a really nice place.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 17, 2013)

Gumtree seems better than Zoopla, Rightmove, etc. http://www.gumtree.com/p/flats-hous...stersouthville/113446142#gallery-item-full-10


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 17, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> I must be missing something, or perhaps I'm just used to London's massive rental market, but I'm searching in Bishopston, St Andrews, Beddington, Southville, etc for 3 bedroom properties with gardens for under £1500PCM and there's fuck all showing up. Maybe 3 or 4 places per area, all of which look a bit grotty. I'm confused!  I thought for that kinda money you'd be able to get a really nice place.


 
rightmove is weird.  If you drop the maximum to 1400 and research you should find some.  repeat.


----------



## Thora (Jan 17, 2013)

At the top end of that is likely to be student houses I reckon, which might be why they are a bit grotty?

These two in Windmill Hill look nice enough to me:
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-36954085.html
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-37200919.html

One in Southville:
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-25568337.html

Hotwells:
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-25035789.html

These look pretty nice to me in Horfield:
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-37167343.html
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-25582995.html

I would love to live in St Werburghs:
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-25129092.html?premiumA=true

Or Montpelier:
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-25044951.html

I reckon the biggest issue will be weeding out the student houses.


----------



## Thora (Jan 17, 2013)

But also - yes, you're not going to get a massive selection of family homes to rent in quite middle-class areas where most families will be homeowners.  Even where I live where more families rent there are only 6 3+ bed houses available within 1/2 mile of me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 17, 2013)

Commuting to "Spike Island" - certainly invites cycling from either East or South Bristol.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 17, 2013)

Good luck woth your plans Mr Filter!   <jealous>


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks, William. Thanks again, Thora. Looks like it's on. But not until a couple of months after our baby's born. Any move won't be until late July, early August.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 17, 2013)

Here this weekend. Nice walk around the centre tonight. Harbourside and museums tomorrow, Clifton in the afternoon.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 17, 2013)

We visit Bristol frequently, you never know we might just bump into you and other Bristolians at some pint

(omission of that letter deliberate!  )


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 19, 2013)

Had a look round a few of the suggested areas today. Very nice. None, Clifton aside, seemed very leafy. Are there leafier suburbs further out?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 19, 2013)

You mean with trees growing out of the pavements ?


----------



## wiskey (Jan 19, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> Had a look round a few of the suggested areas today. Very nice. None, Clifton aside, seemed very leafy. Are there leafier suburbs further out?


 
parks is an issue.

We live on the Bedminster/Southville border and tbh I wish there were more parks (Victoria Park is about twenty mins, Greville Smythe is about 10 but I don't like it) .... OTOH when I pop to the lcoal cash point and look down the road i see the fields outside the city and Ashton Court is a 15 minute cycle.

IME you aren't going to get tree lined avenues.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 19, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> You mean with trees growing out of the pavements ?



Yeah. It's pretty common.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 19, 2013)

wiskey said:


> parks is an issue.
> 
> We live on the Bedminster/Southville border and tbh I wish there were more parks (Victoria Park is about twenty mins, Greville Smythe is about 10 but I don't like it) .... OTOH when I pop to the lcoal cash point and look down the road i see the fields outside the city and Ashton Court is a 15 minute cycle.
> 
> IME you aren't going to get tree lined avenues.



Ok, thanks. Thought that might be the case, Clifton aside. And def don't want to live there.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 19, 2013)

no, my friend accidentally bought a flat on Suspension Bridge Road without really understanding Clifton and it took her a very long while to integrate because she wasn't 'Clifton' at all.

When we moved here we drew a circle from the station which was an hours walking distance (I need to commute by train) and started looking up Stokes Croft/Cheltenham/Gloucester Road area but we saw two properties and knew it wasn't right. We came south and it all just felt better. And it's suits us, I love where we live - it has two fully functioning high streets (East and North St's), a swimming pool, a brand new leisure centre an twenty minute bus ride (Hengrove), it's ten minutes by car from the city limits and it's a half hour lovely stroll into town.

Having said that Easton/Whitehall also look nice.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 19, 2013)

So long as you're near the railway path, you have Bristol's best park.


----------



## Geri (Jan 20, 2013)

All the trees got cut down when one took the roof off a bus.

But seriously, if it's greenery you are after, maybe look at Fishponds/Stapleton/Frenchay. Lack of parks is not an issue, we have more green spaces than any other city pro-rata.

http://visitbristol.co.uk/experience-bristol/green-bristol

Eastville Park is huge, and the river Frome runs through it, so it is great for walks. Oldbury Court is good for kids.

http://visitbristol.co.uk/things-to-do/oldbury-court-and-snuff-mills-p25511


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks, Geri. Think we're settled on Southville. It has a Mexican café and I can walk to work. Job done!


----------



## mattie (Jan 21, 2013)

Good luck with move and with nipper.  Southvile looks a decent enough place to be.

The comedy box at the Hen and chicken in Southville has some pretty decent gigs on:
http://www.thecomedybox.co.uk/site/index.asp

Before your arrival, but Mark Thomas coming up end of Jan.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 21, 2013)

The hen and chicken is my favourite afternoon coffee stop with the Boy


----------



## wiskey (Jan 21, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> Thanks, Geri. Think we're settled on Southville. It has a Mexican café and I can walk to work. Job done!


Look forward to being neighbours


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 21, 2013)

I knew it would be Southville!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 21, 2013)

That or a late entry for Gloucester Road.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh btw having just looked the rentals round here and there is practically nothing-I'm guessing after Christmas lull. I there is normally more.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> That or a late entry for Gloucester Road.


The Gloucester road has brilliant shops, but is miles away from Bristol's best thing.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 21, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Oh btw having just looked the rentals round here and there is practically nothing-I'm guessing after Christmas lull. I there is normally more.



That's a relief.. it is slightly worrying how few houses there are for rent.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 22, 2013)

Southville -- nice. Some very nice walks/cyclerides from that area towards the centre 
Tobacco Factory ... handy for the Orchard Inn too if you likes your scrumpy!


----------



## crustychick (Apr 25, 2013)

Just thought I'd bump this as we're contemplating a move to Bristol (job-getting dependent) 

My fella pretty much thinks south of the river = boring though. Is that the case? We're both in our early thirties, and still like going out and stuff, but might end up with an ankle-biter in the next few years. I don't want to live anywhere too studenty/grotty and would love a house or flat with its own garden. I guess we'll rent to start with but would like to buy eventually. We're used to Berlin prices though so I think we're going to be in for a shock with prices!

Any advice?


----------



## JTG (Apr 25, 2013)

Norf Bris all my life, the south brings me out in a rash. I have friends who enjoy it down there but... 

Having said that, the south is generally a bit cheaper and you get more for your money. As for the north, from your description I'd say maybe the further edges of Easton/Redfield/St George could be more your bag - not terribly far from town/going out things, not as pricey as west Bristol and a bit less, er, 'edgy' than St Pauls, inner Easton etc. St Andrews/Bishopston/St Werburghs etc could be good too but a bit pricier and middle class hippy.

Thora might be good for this one


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 25, 2013)

South of river = trendy. Our elected mayor runs a fancy theatre there in what was once the Wills tobacco factory (and lives in the penthouse).

It'll depend where you're working.
East Bristol (just north of the river) has the benefit of the railway path - which is effectively also a park and a way to get into the countryside on a bike.

If I was moving within Bristol, the railway path would define where to ...


----------



## JTG (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah, bits of the south have gentrified somewhat. I preferred North Street the way it was 15 years ago tbh

East includes Redfield/St George etc wot I mentioned up there


----------



## crustychick (Apr 25, 2013)

thanks, the fella would be working at the university, so a 30-40 min walk/cycle/bus commute is the max we would want to live away from that. I'll probably work from home to start with anyway.

gentlegreen - I'll check out the railway path - where does it run to/from/through? eta - don't worry, I googled it!


----------



## Thora (Apr 25, 2013)

Either Redfield/St George in the east for cheap, interesting, not too grotty/studenty, good for kids and houses with gardens (eg. £700-£800 a month for 3 bed Victorian terrace with a garden)
South Bristol - Bedminster, Windmill Hill, Knowle - the same as above but maybe slightly more expensive (eg. 2 bed Victorian terrace with a garden).

Trendy/Yummy Mummy - Southville in the south and St. Andrews/Bishopston in the north.  More expensive areas, bit more upmarket/middle-aged and middle-class.


----------



## crustychick (Apr 25, 2013)

Thora said:


> Either Redfield/St George in the east for cheap, interesting, not too grotty/studenty, good for kids and houses with gardens (eg. £700-£800 a month for 3 bed Victorian terrace with a garden)
> South Bristol - Bedminster, Windmill Hill, Knowle - the same as above but maybe slightly more expensive (eg. 2 bed Victorian terrace with a garden).
> 
> Trendy/Yummy Mummy - Southville in the south and St. Andrews/Bishopston in the north. More expensive areas, bit more upmarket/middle-aged and middle-class.


Thanks Thora - that's great! I'll start looking around  cheers!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 25, 2013)

crustychick said:


> thanks, the fella would be working at the university,


 
which university ?. 

The one in Clifton is in a somewhat hilly area ...


----------



## crustychick (Apr 25, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> which university ?.
> 
> The one in Clifton is in a somewhat hilly area ...


errr, The University of Bristol? Is there more than one?  excuse my ignorance!


----------



## Thora (Apr 25, 2013)

There's two - Bristol and West of England (UWE).


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 25, 2013)

Cycling distance to the widely-spread University campus puts a different spin on it with regards a half hour cycling commute ...


----------



## crustychick (Apr 25, 2013)

sooo, next question - is there any reason why most places I'm looking at which claim to have gardens don't seem to have any actual grass or stuff growing in the ground - lots of concreted back gardens or decking if they're a bit posher... just curious!


----------



## crustychick (Apr 25, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Cycling distance to the widely-spread University campus puts a different spin on it with regards a half hour cycling commute ...


Ahhh, yeah, I'm guessing that's another reason he says "north of the river"


----------



## crustychick (Apr 25, 2013)

Thora said:


> There's two - Bristol and West of England (UWE).


Thanks  i didn't know. Definitely Bristol uni then.


----------



## Thora (Apr 25, 2013)

crustychick said:


> sooo, next question - is there any reason why most places I'm looking at which claim to have gardens don't seem to have any actual grass or stuff growing in the ground - lots of concreted back gardens or decking if they're a bit posher... just curious!


Inner city areas are densely populated, gardens are small, concrete is easier for landlords/tenants to maintain.


----------



## Thora (Apr 25, 2013)

If you want more space/grassy gardens you might need to look further out - Fishponds, Hanham/Kingswood, Brislington, Bishopsworth/Bedminster Down.


----------



## Geri (Apr 25, 2013)

I recommend Fishponds although I don't live there (I'm in Eastville which is next to it). It has huge parks (Eastville Park, which has the river running through it, Oldbury Court) lots of supermarkets (Morrisons, Aldi and Lidl, and an Iceland is opening soon) cafés, restaurants (new Italian just open) a trendy Lounge bar (which I have never been in) a Wetherspoons (which I have) plus loads of other pubs, decent fish & chip shop, a butchers, hairdressers, Indian salon where you can get threading, a greengrocers. It's handy for the Bristol - Bath cycletrack (you can get on just past Morrisons). It's also only about 3 miles from the centre of town with very regular buses and a night bus. House prices are pretty reasonable compared to the rest of Bristol.

If it is Bristol Uni your OH would be working at then it is cycleable, or two shortish bus journeys - Fishponds to town (3 miles) then bus from town to the University (which could be walkable if he is energetic, depends whereabouts in the University he is likely to be working).


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 25, 2013)

Geri said:


> I recommend Fishponds although I don't live there (I'm in Eastville which is next to it). It has huge parks (Eastville Park, which has the river running through it, Oldbury Court) lots of supermarkets (Morrisons, Aldi and Lidl, and an Iceland is opening soon) cafés, restaurants (new Italian just open) a trendy Lounge bar (which I have never been in) a Wetherspoons (which I have) plus loads of other pubs, decent fish & chip shop, a butchers, hairdressers, Indian salon where you can get threading, a greengrocers. It's handy for the Bristol - Bath cycletrack (you can get on just past Morrisons). It's also only about 3 miles from the centre of town with very regular buses and a night bus. House prices are pretty reasonable compared to the rest of Bristol.
> 
> If it is Bristol Uni your OH would be working at then it is cycleable, or two shortish bus journeys - Fishponds to town (3 miles) then bus from town to the University (which could be walkable if he is energetic, depends whereabouts in the University he is likely to be working).


Or the little Train from Easton.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Apr 25, 2013)

This is a really useful thread to stumble across - we're moving to Bristol too, probably in July, from Brighton (landlords are really pushing rents up to unsustainable levels down here). We know we like the place, but haven't really had any time to figure out where exactly to move to yet so this is all handy info.
Looking for somewhere reasonably close to town, lively but not actively lairy, not fussed about family-friendly or green spaces at this stage.
Initially thinking of Cotham/Redland/Bishopston, or if that's a bit too la-di-da or stuffy then the Easton/St George/Redfield bit.

Any further tips gratefully recieved - I know nothing


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 25, 2013)

Depends how wealthy you are.

I rented in Bishopston for 5 years and when I bought a place in Easton/St George/Redfield 30 years ago, I missed the shops, but I like living in a quietish backwater - the Railway Path more than makes up for it.

I simply have to haul myself up to Redland every few months to buy the very few things I can't get - and make it into a picnic at Ashton Court...

If you're into gigs and stuff, Easton/St George/Redfield may be a bit inconvenient ..


----------



## Geri (Apr 25, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Depends how wealthy you are.
> 
> I rented in Bishopston for 5 years and when I bought a place in Easton/St George/Redfield 30 years ago, I missed the shops, but I like living in a quietish backwater - the Railway Path more than makes up for it.
> 
> ...


 
Well, that depends where the gigs are. Plenty around Easton, and none of those places are more than 3 miles from the centre of town.

I agree with you about Bishopston, it was great living there when I was younger but I don't really miss it at all now. You can barely walk on the pavement at weekends, it's so busy. Whenever I go there (which is occasionally to visit a friend) I can't wait to get back to east Bristol.


----------



## JTG (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah, the Glos Rd on a Saturday is a bit much tbh. Stapleton Road's better anyway


----------



## Thora (Apr 25, 2013)

Orangesanlemons said:


> This is a really useful thread to stumble across - we're moving to Bristol too, probably in July, from Brighton (landlords are really pushing rents up to unsustainable levels down here). We know we like the place, but haven't really had any time to figure out where exactly to move to yet so this is all handy info.
> Looking for somewhere reasonably close to town, lively but not actively lairy, not fussed about family-friendly or green spaces at this stage.
> Initially thinking of Cotham/Redland/Bishopston, or if that's a bit too la-di-da or stuffy then the Easton/St George/Redfield bit.
> 
> Any further tips gratefully recieved - I know nothing


I would live in Montpelier or St. Pauls over Cotham/Redland/Bishopston if you aren't bothered about kid friendly or green space.  My brother lived in Cotham/Redland for a while and it was very rah studenty, some of Redland is very, very posh, and Bishopston is very middle class family.

Easton/St George/Redfield is lovely too but dire for schools unfortunately.


----------



## JTG (Apr 25, 2013)

Echo that, I did Redland for a year, it was appalling. Would definitely live east of the Glos Rd (ie St Pauls, Montpelier, St Andrews) over the west (Bishopston, Redland, Cotham).


----------



## Geri (Apr 25, 2013)

I quite liked Redland when I lived there, although that was when the Kensington was a decent pub.


----------



## xenon (Apr 25, 2013)

I lived in Redland as a student. When UWE had a hall there. I quite liked the quiet streets with trees. Used to go out down Gloucester Road though. eschewing White Ladies Road with it's wanker bars.

Just too many coctail bars with braying posh students.


----------



## xenon (Apr 25, 2013)

The Shakespier on lower Redland Road IIRC was alright.


----------



## Geri (Apr 25, 2013)

xenon said:


> The Shakespier on lower Redland Road IIRC was alright.


 
Yes it was, used to go there quite a bit. It's still alright actually, we popped in for a couple a few years back when we were doing a Severn Beach line pub crawl.


----------



## xenon (Apr 25, 2013)

Geri said:


> Yes it was, used to go there quite a bit. It's still alright actually, we popped in for a couple a few years back when we were doing a Severn Beach line pub crawl.



I haven't been out up that way for a few years myself. XGF used to live near the Clide, which was alright too. 

Having glanced over page 1, I see Chris Filter mentions trees in the street. I really miss that. Mind you I live on a main road, they ccut a couple down here recently when doing some gas repairs.


----------



## JTG (Apr 25, 2013)

Geri said:


> I quite liked Redland when I lived there, although that was when the Kensington was a decent pub.


Yeah, the Kenny's awful now. 

Kind of assumed that Glos Rd being preferable to Whiteladies went without saying!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Apr 25, 2013)

*takes notes*

This is great, thanks all. It's really helpful to narrow things before we start looking properly. Definitely not keen on rah studenty 
We're both chefs too - the impression I got was that it wouldn't be too hard to find fairly decent work in town. You don't seem short of dining options up there


----------



## Geri (Apr 25, 2013)

xenon said:


> Having glanced over page 1, I see Chris Filter mentions trees in the street. I really miss that. Mind you I live on a main road, they ccut a couple down here recently when doing some gas repairs.


 
I used to live in a bedsit in Berkeley Road, Bishopston and there was a lovely huge tree outside my window. My office window overlooks King Square and the trees are beautiful and all covered in blossom at the moment.


----------



## xenon (Apr 25, 2013)

JTG said:


> Yeah, the Kenny's awful now.
> 
> Kind of assumed that Glos Rd being preferable to Whiteladies went without saying!



Ha true enough. Most of the first year students, by no means all posh, (this was UWE of course ) seemed to go for White Ladies Road though. I've always prefered proper boozers. The long since renamed and changed, Brew House was a second home at times.


----------



## xenon (Apr 25, 2013)

Kingsdown seems like a reasonable place to live. It can be noisy at the lower end near the BRI. But if you like hills and the odd tree it seems quite nice. Mind you I've only wandered round a little bit recently as I joined the gym up there.


----------



## Geri (Apr 25, 2013)

That bit of Kingsdown around the church is really, really nice. Eye wateringly expensive though!


----------



## JTG (Apr 25, 2013)

xenon said:


> Ha true enough. Most of the first year students, by no means all posh, (this was UWE of course ) seemed to go for White Ladies Road though. I've always prefered proper boozers. The long since renamed and changed, Brew House was a second home at times.


Yeah well, students *shrugs*

Loads of the buggers round Stokes Croft now mind with all the new student flats in the area

And yeah, Kingsdown is gorgeous in places


----------



## crustychick (Apr 29, 2013)

I've been looking at places near the bristol–bath cycle path and think staple hill or Mangotsfield seem like good options with a fairly easy bus commute into town. Are this areas okay? Hopefully we're narrowing down, but I am thinking that east rather than south or North might be for us...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 29, 2013)

crustychick said:


> I've been looking at places near the bristol–bath cycle path and think staple hill or Mangotsfield seem like good options with a fairly easy bus commute into town. Are this areas okay? Hopefully we're narrowing down, but I am thinking that east rather than south or North might be for us...


I just realised that in 53 years I've never actually been to Mangotsfield - except for the disused station on the railway path which is a popular resting spot - it appears to merge into Emersons Green which is recent suburban sprawl.
Staple Hill is respectable - mostly Victorian houses has some shops of its own ...


----------



## crustychick (Apr 29, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I just realised that in 53 years I've never actually been to Mangotsfield - except for the disused station on the railway path which is a popular resting spot - it appears to merge into Emersons Green which is recent suburban sprawl.
> Staple Hill is respectable - mostly Victorian houses has some shops of its own ...


thanks! I think we have a few areas now to check out when we hopefully get to come and visit


----------



## Geri (Apr 29, 2013)

crustychick said:


> I've been looking at places near the bristol–bath cycle path and think staple hill or Mangotsfield seem like good options with a fairly easy bus commute into town. Are this areas okay? Hopefully we're narrowing down, but I am thinking that east rather than south or North might be for us...


 
I don't really know Mangotsfield either - it would be a lot longer commute than Staple Hill, which is very nice. You could check out Downend as well although it tends to be a little more expensive than Staple Hill.


----------



## crustychick (Apr 29, 2013)

Geri said:


> I don't really know Mangotsfield either - it would be a lot longer commute than Staple Hill, which is very nice. You could check out Downend as well although it tends to be a little more expensive than Staple Hill.


cheers Geri


----------



## JTG (Apr 29, 2013)

Mangotsfield's ok... a bit far out (though still on the bus route) and not loads of life. I'd err on the side of Staple Hill if you're looking over there.

It's also home to the mighty Mangotsfield United FC, the real Man United


----------



## BlackArab (May 3, 2013)

Geri said:


> I recommend Fishponds although I don't live there (I'm in Eastville which is next to it). It has huge parks (Eastville Park, which has the river running through it, Oldbury Court) lots of supermarkets (Morrisons, Aldi and Lidl, and an Iceland is opening soon) cafés, restaurants (new Italian just open) a trendy Lounge bar (which I have never been in) a Wetherspoons (which I have) plus loads of other pubs, decent fish & chip shop, a butchers, hairdressers, Indian salon where you can get threading, a greengrocers. It's handy for the Bristol - Bath cycletrack (you can get on just past Morrisons). It's also only about 3 miles from the centre of town with very regular buses and a night bus. House prices are pretty reasonable compared to the rest of Bristol.
> 
> If it is Bristol Uni your OH would be working at then it is cycleable, or two shortish bus journeys - Fishponds to town (3 miles) then bus from town to the University (which could be walkable if he is energetic, depends whereabouts in the University he is likely to be working).


 
Lived in Stapleton for two years while at Uni, about the same distance and commute and I would not recommend doing it. Buses in Bristol are crap and expensive whereas the Severn Beach line is the opposite. My recommendation would be somewhere in Redfield/St George within walking distance of Lawrence Hill Station. Was there two years ago in a 3 bed for £650 with a garden (not huge but enough for a veg patch and a grassy bit), very near a large park too.


----------



## BlackArab (May 3, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> If you're into gigs and stuff, Easton/St George/Redfield may be a bit inconvenient ..


 
Although handy for the Trinity Centre


----------



## BlackArab (May 3, 2013)

crustychick said:


> I've been looking at places near the bristol–bath cycle path and think staple hill or Mangotsfield seem like good options with a fairly easy bus commute into town. Are this areas okay? Hopefully we're narrowing down, but I am thinking that east rather than south or North might be for us...


 
Taxis at night might be pricey after dark as you'll probably be outside the city limits and therefore subjected to legal robbery.


----------



## Geri (May 3, 2013)

BlackArab said:


> Lived in Stapleton for two years while at Uni, about the same distance and commute and I would not recommend doing it. Buses in Bristol are crap and expensive whereas the Severn Beach line is the opposite. My recommendation would be somewhere in Redfield/St George within walking distance of Lawrence Hill Station. Was there two years ago in a 3 bed for £650 with a garden (not huge but enough for a veg patch and a grassy bit), very near a large park too.


 
Yes, it's nice around there. I lived in Redfield (near the Barton Hill flats) before I moved to Eastville, and at one point I was going to move back there but it fell through. I am happy where I am now though, as I have everything I need within walking distance.


----------



## JTG (May 3, 2013)

Yeah, Redfield's seemed OK whenever I've visited (not often)


----------



## BlackArab (May 3, 2013)

Geri said:


> Yes, it's nice around there. I lived in Redfield (near the Barton Hill flats) before I moved to Eastville, and at one point I was going to move back there but it fell through. I am happy where I am now though, as I have everything I need within walking distance.


 
Living near the train stations can make a big difference. Four of us heading to Motion tonight and travelling from Filton, Clifton & Montpelier to TM, total cost around £8. Buses would be £16 and taxis around £30 minimum.


----------



## JTG (May 3, 2013)

BlackArab said:


> Living near the train stations can make a big difference. Four of us heading to Motion tonight and travelling from Filton, Clifton & Montpelier to TM, total cost around £8. Buses would be £16 and taxis around £30 minimum.


I'm going to town tonight and haven't the faintest idea how - or if - I'm getting home. Only night bus that goes north west terminates in Shire ffs, Lawrence Weston, Avonmouth and Henbury can fuck off as far as WorstBus are concerned. Grrr.


----------



## Geri (May 3, 2013)

BlackArab said:


> Living near the train stations can make a big difference. Four of us heading to Motion tonight and travelling from Filton, Clifton & Montpelier to TM, total cost around £8. Buses would be £16 and taxis around £30 minimum.


 
I never really think about getting the train normally, but then again I don't much like hanging around Stapleton Road station. We do get it if we are going to Temple Meads though.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 3, 2013)

When I moved to Redfield nearly 30 years ago, I felt I'd moved downmarket from Horfield, and wished I could afford St George or maybe even Southville, but I'm not sure now I would want to live anywhere else in Bristol.
Not the most stunning shops, but within cycling distance of anything one could want.


----------



## Thora (May 3, 2013)

BlackArab said:


> Living near the train stations can make a big difference. Four of us heading to Motion tonight and travelling from Filton, Clifton & Montpelier to TM, total cost around £8. Buses would be £16 and taxis around £30 minimum.


Yep the little train is amazing!  £1.50 at most (mostly free) and handy for me as I have friends in Sea Mills, Clifton and Bedminster.


----------



## JTG (May 3, 2013)

Thora said:


> Yep the little train is amazing! £1.50 at most (mostly free) and handy for me as I have friends in Sea Mills, Clifton and Bedminster.


Yeah, it's good. When I lived on S Road it was handy for Temple Meads, Gloucester Road, Clifton and Sea Mills for various reasons. If you can live in spitting distance of it then it's well worthwhile


----------



## BlackArab (May 3, 2013)

Living in Redfield opened my eyes to the possibilities of local trains despite using the Beach line since I was 12. I was commuting to Aztec West which is easy walking distance to Patchway station when the equivalent bus journey could take 2 hours in rush hour traffic.


----------



## louisekendall (May 21, 2013)

I live in Southville but I do like visiting the other areas - I think they all have their perks like the quirky shops of Stokes Croft and foodie cafes in Clifton like Caffe Clifton, which I love lazing about at!


----------



## Geri (May 22, 2013)

I actually hate Clifton with a passion. Last time I went there I got charged £4.95 for a loaf of sourdough bread.


----------



## wiskey (May 22, 2013)

The last time I went to Clifton was for a funeral and I can't remember when I went before that.

I'm considering moving a bit further South than Bemmy (now I've just got the child into a school  my timing is impeccable!)


----------

